# Neve em Bragança - Fotos dos anos 70



## Z13 (5 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Entre as centenas de slides que os meus pais "fotografaram" quando eu era miúdo, encontrei estas fotos da cidade de Bragança e da Serra de Nogueira, que presumo terem sido efectuadas algures entre 1976 ou 1977, já nem eles se lembram bem

Desculpem a qualidade, mas além dos slides já terem 30 anos, tive que os projectar numa parede branca e fotografalos com a máquina digital




*Vista da zona do Bairro de S.J. de Brito para a Rua Alexandre Herculano*







*Vista da zona do Bairro de S.J. de Brito para a zona da residência "verde" do IPB*







*Zona da Estacada, traseiras do museu "Abade de Baçal"*






*Estrada municipal na Serra de Nogueira, em direção à Sra da Serra*







*Mais uma...*







*Já no cimo da serra - eu sou o mais pequeno e devo ter 2 ou 3 anitos, pelo que como nasci no inverno de 1974... as fotos devem ser de 76 ou 77*








________


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2009 às 01:49)

Muito bonito

Obrigado por partilhares


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Muito obrigado por estes registos directamente do baú! Em meteorologia o cheiro a naftalina é sempre agradável


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2009 às 11:09)

Bonitos registos


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

O nevão até que não foi nada de especial, mas é sempre bom ver fotos antigas da cidade 

A Serra da Nogueira é que não mudou muito.


----------



## iceworld (5 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

Obrigado ! 
Tão pequenino e já a fazer caçadas na neve


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Bonitas fotos da nossa cidade e da Serra da Nogueira
Afinal o gosto pela neve foi cultivado desde pequeno


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Fotos fantásticas 

Mas não era eu que me aventurava serra acima nessa viatura


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 10:04)

Grandes memórias e boas fotos Zoelae13 .

Isso projectado numa sala deve ser um espanto! Neve em tamanho gigante!!! 

E essa 2 cavalos é à maneira, isso era uma máquina espectacular, até as cheguei a ver andar com 3 rodas apenas! Aquilo nas curvas parecia que virava, mas mantinha-se firme e hirta!


----------



## Sirilo (7 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

É bom recordar! Gostei!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jan 2009 às 17:18)

Sem palavras.. Lindo!


----------

